# Travis Klynt Madden Memorial Scholarship Tournament



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

3rd Annual Travis Klynt Madden Memorial Scholarship Tournament
Coming up fast!
Captain's meeting July 11th
Start fishing at midnight- weigh in from 3-6pm July 12th
Everything based in Inez, Tx at Inez Community Center.
Over $9500 in prizes 
1st-3rd in each of 6 pots divy up pot cash
1st in each pot wins (4) Waterloo rods
2nd in each pot wins (4) Costa sunglasses
3rd in each pot wins (4) Shimano reels
prizes awarded all the way thru 7th in each pot

$150 to register your team/ $50 pots to enter at Capt's Meeting
You can register up until the Catain's meeting at 5 pm July 11th or go online and fill out registration at http://tkm8forever.com 
Fish from between the Colorado River to Mesquite Bay

Children under 12 enter free to win a $400 Waterloo/shimano rig- have to be present to win (starting 'em off right)

BBQ plates to all fishermen/ Bait Bucket Raffle tix to all fishermen
Free appreciation dance Sat night- The Scott Taylor Band
Live auction Sat. evening
Cake walk
Kid's games
Kid's Jump inflatables
Bait Bucket Raffle

Pots: Heavy red, Heavy trout, heavy stringer (5&2), Spot pot, Heavy hardhead/gafftop, big fish (any fish fresh or salt, caught by any legal means)

Come join us for family fun!
All proceeds go to the Travis Klynt Madden Memorial Scholarship Fund- a 501(c)3 non-profit, dedicated to providing scholarships for graduating HS seniors and donating to like-minded benevolent civis organizations.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Repost under TTMB. It may be viewed more.


----------

